# PATHFINDER integral detailing (BARCELONA)



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

This car showed up as bad as you can see.

USED:

-Wheels cleaned with kenotek wheel cleaner + Wolfs decon gel then. decontaminated with Bilt Hambers.
-Wheel arches with citrus cleaner.
-Door shuts and Engine bay cleaned with Meguiar´s degrasser.
-Car pre-washed with Chemical Guys Bug Bugger.
-2 bucked methot.
-Paint depth readings taken .
-3 stage paint correction (menz fg500 + 2500 + 4000).
-panel wipe.
-waxed with Chemical Guys Pete´s wax.
-Interior cleaned with kenotek interior clean and fabric cleaner.
-Door seals , rubbers and plastics cleaned and protected with VRP.

some befores...









































































































































Repainted bonnet.
















A lot of contamination compared with most cars...








Menz 2500 2 passes.








Waxed two coats to ensure full waxed.

And the final results.








































































































kenotek tire shine (cool stuff)

















































Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful transformation shows just what can be achieved with a lot of effort


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work dude really turned out well.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great work mate!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeez, certainly alot of work involved in that. Looks immense!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Good work, loved the final photos. Did you take them?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thanks for your comments.*

Those cool photos where taken by my brother Marc who is a pro photographer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

great work! :thumb: the after photos look great


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job mate :thumb: Welcome to the forum :wave:

Mario *


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, very nice!!!


----------

